# Filthy eBay trains



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

I thought the USA was the best at selling filthy Large Scale trains on eBay but this German guy wins so far. 
I never understand why people attempt to sell things with the worse presentation they can. 

Andrew 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/LGB-2010-d-/...3382a2401a

http://www.ebay.de/itm/LGB-99-6001-...3382a23906


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Maybe he's proud of his attempt at weathering????? 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Posted By David Leech on 08 Jun 2013 08:53 AM 
Maybe he's proud of his attempt at weathering????? 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada Ha ha. Could be...


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

On The Antiques Roadshow that's called Patina and is treasured. Take it off and the price goes down.... 

Where do You draw the line? 
John


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

I say buy them dirty now and clean them up and sell them at Christmas.


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Some guys just want the stuff gone.


----------



## Jerrys-RR (Jun 21, 2010)

Perhaps the guy inherited the trains or bought them at an estate sale and is afraid to make any attempt at cleaning them for fear of damage.

Whatever the reason, it probably means a good deal for the buyer.

Jerry


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

Since myself and a friend both run outdoors and I leave most everything short of locomotives out in the weather during the summer time, sometimes the dirty train can be a boon for us. We have both bought several from Watts Train Shop that were dirty just cause the natural weathering looked good and the price was very good! It wasnt worth thier time to try and clean it up to get a higher price. There are so many of some models produced that it isnt always worth the time to clean it up. However I would have atleast took a soft, dry paint brush and did a little cleaning! To me it ranks up there with some of the outright dreaming I see on asking prices and outragious shipping costs. Mike


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

I think many of these sellers are dealers that just don't want to mess with it or owners that see no value in going to the effort. I am in Australia and large scale trains are very expensive and not common so you would never see them being sold in that condition here. Yes I agree, a soft clean paint brush to flick off most the dust is not hard to do at all. Water/soap is better and non abrasive but not practical on locomotives. I once bought a HLW railbus which was supposed to be unused but it had the drive truck broken off, non original rusty screws and a layer of nicotine all over it. It looked much better once it had a soapy bath. 'Unused' has a strange definition at times. 

Andrew


----------

